# H: 40k converted army, hordes/minions W: $$$ Trade



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a rather large lot of mechanicus models that have been used as both Mechanicus, Necrons and Chaos Daemons. They are converted and painted to a high standard.
I'm asking 600 dollars ... to put this together yourself would cost close to 900- 1000 dollars for all the parts (many discontinued) and models and that is without the time for
converting and painting. I'm only selling it because I just got a new Flesh Tearers army, want to rework my Nids and need money to expand it and buy models.

H:

I'll list the models and how they may be used GK legal.

2 Tzeentch Herald - 2 Triarch Stalkers - 2 Harbinger Tanks
8 Flamers Of Tzeentch - 8 Immortals - 3 Shatter Robots
23 Pink Horrors- 16 Warriors - 16 Iron guard
1 Changeling - 1 Cryptek - Mastermind
5 Nurgling Swarms - 5 Scarab bases - 5 Steel Scorpians
3 Screamers - 3 Heavy Destoyers - 3 Disruptors
2 Daemon Princes - 2 Tomb Spyders - 2 Golems
7 Plaguebearers - 7 Wraiths - 7 Deathstalkers
Daemon Prince - C'Tan - Avatar of the Machine God
Herald on Foot - Overlord - Machine Lord
& 1 40mm & 3 25mm themed Objective Markers
Plus Army Case and Codex and A3 Printed Artwork

unpainted:
2 Machine Lords - heralds, lords, overlords
3 Metal Progenitors - Tomb Spyders - Soul Grinders
7 Alternate Deathstalkers - Deathmarks
3 Mastermind/Crypteks
7 Steel Scorpions
& 1 40mm & 3 25mm themed Objective Markers
Plus Army Case and Codex (and A3 Printed Artwork if you would like it included)

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/mechanicus/

This is not a beginners army. It is GK prts and legal. You can use it in many ways. I'm not breaking it up. Do not ask.

I also have the following minions/hordes for 55 plus shipping

Calaban the Gravedigger
Totem Hunter
2 Bog Trogg Ambushers
2 Farrow Bonegrinders
Feralgeist
Minions Token Set
MK11 Hordes Primal Softcover

W:
$$$
Gargoyle heavy Nid army w/ Flyrant fully painted
Multi-melta attack bikes x4

Really want this to go soon. Please barter with me and negotiate.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

can you post pics of your hoard models?

Doc


----------



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

The hordes are NIB unpainted unassembled unopened.


----------

